# Poultry Hatchaholics and Enablers thread



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Do any of you go through a period of sadness, mixed with anxiety or restlessness, mixed with looking at poultry pictures and drooling over them... Have you ever snuck eggs under a hen or accidentally started and incubator (ahem) when you had promised yourself no more babies until........Have you ever dreamed of poultry. Do you spend the majority of your time talking about your poultry, to the extent that your "pre poultr*y" friends just kinda look puzzled when you talk. Are your new friends into poultry? If you say yes to any of these or something similar, you are a hatchaholic! *

And to those of us who always tell friends, oh you need to hatch, come on those are just little babies and you know how sweet they are. You might say oh these birds are better therapy for you then anything else they are pets and give you eggs too! Here, let me just get you some eggs.....or I can hatch those eggs for them, You NEED some chickens, ducks,poultry, turkeys, geese,guineas, etc. *If you say yes to any of these or something similar, You are all poultry pushers.*

And the odd thing I have found about hatchaholics and enablers is that *You can be both a hatchaholic and an enabler at the same time!*

I should know, I'm both. 

Okay you are safe confessing up here..... Which are you and why?????


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont push poultry but I do answer any questions people have that come to my house. As a result I do have 2 friends that recently joined the chicken world and a neighbor that added ducks to their flock. As for incubating I have only done 1 hatch and it was a complete bomb. Only 1 baby duck made it and even then I had to help. Now my daughter has 4 eggs in the bator now even though I swore to my husband I would not hatch any at this time of year lol. My daughter wanted to do one on her own so I caved and let her do it. She is 4 days in so hopefully we will see soon if their fertile. I candled last night but they are brown eggs and I cant tell.


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm glad you gave her a chance to hatch.... Hoping and praying for a good outcome on those eggs! I have some good pointers on hygrometer and thermometer calibration.....I need to dig them up and post them. That can make a huge difference in hatching too!!! Have a great day!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is so funny. I haven't even gotten started yet, but I sprained my left wrist because I'm on chicken websites and chat rooms so much. I guess I can't be a pusher but I'm secretly hoping someone will push some buff Orpington babies at me. I'm addicted. I need help. Lol


----------



## ItsieBitsieFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have numerous bators up and running. I have yet to turn off, and unplug my bators... since early 2010. They are always full, and most times stacked...with my eggs, or other breeders eggs.

I do admit, I have the hatching mental illness. 

::Stands Up:: I'm Melody, and I'm a *hatchaholic! * ::waves::


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Melody.... Ha ha ha Professional egg stacker. Love it!


----------

